# for those who work on boilers!



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

per Dan Holohan... Crown Boiler are being recalled for safety factor regarding pressure switch failure not shutting off burners..


----------



## jmc12185 (Aug 27, 2013)

I just installed one a few weeks ago. It was oil fired though.

Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

jmc12185 said:


> I just installed one a few weeks ago. It was oil fired though.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


Yes.. for gas boiler... ur installation, steam or hot water?


----------



## jmc12185 (Aug 27, 2013)

Hot water.

Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

jmc12185 said:


> Hot water.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


 Do you work on or do steam boiler replacment?? There's someone looking for one in Nassau County .. got this from Heating help


----------



## jmc12185 (Aug 27, 2013)

Yea I work on steam. Both service and new installs. A lot of homes in Nassau county have steam heat.

Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

jmc12185 said:


> Yea I work on steam. Both service and new installs. A lot of homes in Nassau county have steam heat.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


Hop over there and see what u can do.. the guy pretty desprated as his oil tank slowly leaky and wants to convert to gas with gas service already installed..


----------



## jmc12185 (Aug 27, 2013)

rjbphd said:


> Hop over there and see what u can do.. the guy pretty desprated as his oil tank slowly leaky and wants to convert to gas with gas service already installed..


 thank you.. I will check it out. You need a licensed plumber to sign off for a new gas service. I wonder why that company isn't doing the boiler??

Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

jmc12185 said:


> thank you.. I will check it out. You need a licensed plumber to sign off for a new gas service. I wonder why that company isn't doing the boiler??
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


Read his post, the plumber was to start and gotten ill.. sounds legit..


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

rjbphd said:


> Read his post, the plumber was to start and gotten ill.. sounds legit..


My bad, its was other post regarding plumber gotten ill.. this one looking for steam expert..


----------

